#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: I'll add the two of us to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep - that means we can tick off another one :)
<dholbach> nigelb: shall we take turns on doing the "weekly update" every monday?
<nigelb> dholbach: yes, its your turn now
<dholbach> nigelb: I did today
<dholbach> already
<dholbach> you're next, next week :)(
<nigelb> dholbach: aha, I did it last week :)
<nigelb> dholbach: we've reviewed only 20 patches last week :/ (target for one day)
<nigelb> looks like we need to step up this week
<dholbach> yep
 * nigelb is waiting for laptop after servicing
<nigelb> dholbach: the blog regularly can be made inprogress? (also assign me that task too)
<dholbach> nigelb: I don't think it's worth keeping it open - I added it to my calendar instead
<dholbach> we should add like real work items only next time
<dholbach> stuff that you can actually get done
<nigelb> +1 to that
<nigelb> the stuff like "lead activity to clear patches" are never ending
<nigelb> initiate might have been better
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> we live, we learn :)
<nigelb> lesson for the next uds is to have never ending action items with "initiate" so it can be marked as done at some point
<dholbach> :)
<BlackZ> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi BlackZ
<BlackZ> dholbach: I think I'll do a packaging session soon, even if I'm busy, I'll try to fix my things TODO :)
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> thanks BlackZ
<BlackZ> dholbach: no problem, I could do it in Italian too
<dholbach> as you like it :)
<therigu> Can anyone help me with which patch-* tag should be given to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/130289 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 130289 in apt (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "Encode any ":", "@" or "/" within the user and password field in proxy settings. (dups: 2) (heat: 21)" [Unknown,Fix released]
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-22
<nigelb> therigu: that one needs the patch-accepted-upstream tag
<dholbach> good morning
<therigu> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> vish: didn't you say persia was on vacation for 3 weeks?
<vish> nigelb: thats what i was told...
<nigelb> vish: hm, ok :)
<vish> nigelb: heh , when he gets back , i cant imagine his mail-backlog .. ;p
<nigelb> vish: when he's around I can't imagine his mail backlog
<nigelb> so, by now, he must have set the record for filling gmail mailbox if he was using one :D
<nigelb> vish: my laptop is in the shop and my backlog scares me :/
<vish> nigelb: weird, how your laptop is the only way you access your mail ;p
<nigelb> vish: no, but I like my bugs sorted based on where its coming from (mailing list or directly from LP)
<nigelb> that way I know which bug it is
<nigelb> so, I'm way behind on bug mails
<vish> nigelb: gmail can do some good search/tagging ;)
<nigelb> vish: I know, but my settings are done on evolution for a long time - I hate redoing them
<nigelb> It took me quite some time to refine it perfectly :/
<vish> nigelb: yeah , same here, getting the filters right is not easy :s
<nigelb> vish: persia is finally back I think
<vish> hmm , is brian's script no longer tagging bugs with patches? as "patch"  ?
<vish> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> vish: yes it it.  As of last night it is
 * nigelb gets mails every night
<vish> nigelb: hmm , looks like something went wrong for this bug , Bug #390218 , i dont see subscription or patch tag
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390218 in gvfs (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "the nautilus password dialog is unfriendly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390218
<vish> the patch isnt a problem , its been sent upstream , but wondering what happened there
<nigelb> vish: every often one or the other bug timeouts from LP api - could be one of them, but I'll ask brian to check
<vish> cool!
<nigelb> vish: you are vish@u.c?
<vish> nigelb: yup
<dholbach> vish, nigelb: this seems to become the hideout for the Indian mafia :)
<nigelb> dholbach: haha
<vish> :D
<nigelb> we both are all over the place :)
<nigelb> dholbach: what channels vish doens't cover, I do :D
<dholbach> :)
<vish> nigelb: dholbach is India's adopted son , we are the people who turned him veggie :)
<nigelb> oh the crime!
 * nigelb is non-vegitarian
 * vish too
<dholbach> apart from that was India just beautiful
<dholbach> man… I need more holidays :)
<nigelb> dholbach: or a uds in india :D
<dholbach> ¡uds-india + holidays! :)
<nigelb> haha
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> nigelb: as you are not reading your bug mail ;)  > Bug #515682  needs a reply :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515682 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Change "Show Desktop" keybinding to Super+D (affects: 5) (heat: 38)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515682
<nigelb> vish: I saw that in the morning, I'm waiting for my anger to subside :D
<vish> heh
<nigelb> vish: also, that bug needs talking to desktop team to see if they're interested in such a change
<vish> nigelb: andrew mentions the specs in UDS-l , might have already been discussed,  probably needs to be linked?
<nigelb> vish: I guess I can't put off *NOT* commeting on that bug
<nigelb> vish: meekly aplogized :)
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> dholbach: lol, I should perhaps be a professional recruiter :D
<nigelb> I've been recruiting for open week, user days, and now dev week :p
<BlackZ> hey nigelb
<nigelb> BlackZ: heya!
<nigelb> did you become a contributing developer?
<BlackZ> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> BlackZ: congrats!
<dholbach> nigelb: hm? :-)
<BlackZ> nigelb: thanks :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I think we've roped in jml :)
<nigelb> dholbach: its fun trying to get instructors as 2 people attacking at the same time :D
<nigelb> btw, I talked to persia y'day, he'll work on his work items this week or max next week
<dholbach> nigelb: how much of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix do you think we should integrate into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide?
<dholbach> nigelb: or do you think it's enough to just refer to it and add it to the KB?
<dholbach> nigelb: maybe it should be ReviewersTeam/WorkingWithPatches or something?
<dholbach> so we can separate "process" from the actual "technical bits"
 * nigelb is checking now
<nigelb> dholbach: I think we need to re-write to make it more of a "how to test patches"
<dholbach> nigelb: so it could be "how to get the source", "how to apply a patch" and "how to build it/test it"?
<nigelb> yep
<dholbach> nigelb: we could probably also move the "how/when to upstream it" there
<nigelb> we need to have a more simpler pbuilder page too
<dholbach> nigelb: so the reviewers guide is short and clean and is just process and the big picture
<nigelb> yep, we can link to these resouces but have these pages under the reviewersteam name space
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll put a bit of work into that page now
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<dholbach> nigelb: MAN!!!!!!!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep does not have THE LINK
<dholbach> nigelb: can you add it there?
 * nigelb blinks!
<dholbach> it just has "List of bugs with patches sent upstream."
<dholbach> it needs "List of bugs you should be working on."
<dholbach> in HUGE, BOLD, BLINKING FONT
<nigelb> hehe, ok
<dholbach> BLINKING, so it's harder to click and people stay longer on the page ;-)
<dholbach> and read the rest of the docs too
<nigelb> working on it
<dholbach> super
<nigelb> dholbach: can you seriously get blinking text on wiki?
<dholbach> I don't know - I was just kidding
<dholbach> but it should be prominent :)
<nigelb> highlighted in red?
<dholbach> as you like it
<nigelb> check now :)
<dholbach> can I change it to "Read enough? Review the list and help out now!"? :)
<dholbach> nigelb: ^?
<nigelb> dholbach: please go ahead :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach goes back to writing more patch docs
<nigelb> dholbach: can we spread out a message of review 1 patch a day?
<nigelb> perhaps on the next blog post which is scheduled to be done by jcastro
<dholbach> nigelb: what do you want to get done?
<nigelb> dholbach: get more people to help :)
<nigelb> one patcha a day sounds easy to everyone
<dholbach> oh sure
<dholbach> tell jcastro
<dholbach> nigelb: first cut of patch docs landed
<dholbach> nigelb: and merged it into the docs
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide should be more concise now
<dholbach> nigelb: I'll put a bit more work into it
<dholbach> but that'll be tomorrow
<dholbach> nigelb: once that's done, we should talk to bdmurray and jcastro about merging or at least unifying ReviewersTeam/WorkingWithPatches, Bugs/HowToFix and Bugs/Patches and relevant parts of PackagingGuide
<dholbach> nigelb: I put a bit of work into doing that already
<dholbach> but I need help with that
<dholbach> brb
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> the wiki pages look beautiful :)
<nigelb> I'm sorry about last night, I'd gone home before you pinged me
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> it's all good :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: great idea to ask the folks on debian derivatives about the wiki page :)
<nigelb> they definitely would give us good feedback
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: remember the link about life of a bug that jcastro send us?
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> how about doing a session about something similar for ubuntu?
<nigelb> talking about all the processes in between
<dholbach> like what?
<nigelb> so people get a feel for how things work - sru, debian import, import freeze, alpha freeze, betafreeze, final freeze, etc
<dholbach> so freezes?
<nigelb> no - bureaucracy :p
<dholbach> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft
<nigelb> haha
<BlackZ> dholbach: maybe I found a topic for the UDW "How to find the right package to work on" would be good?
<eagles0513875> nigelb: poke
<eagles0513875> nigelb: i just go hunting on launch pad for bugs with patches then or is there a specific link
<nigelb> eagles0513875: there is.  Its in yellow on the page I gave you or in topic :)
<eagles0513875> nigelb: question for you
<eagles0513875> im on lucid
<eagles0513875> and i noticed a bug for hardy
<eagles0513875> would creating a chroot be ideal to do this kind of work
<nigelb> it would be great
<nigelb> but if its fixed in lucid, the bug can be closed
<eagles0513875> ok so i would need to install the program in lucid and test it out
<nigelb> yeah :)
<eagles0513875> i might wanna install ubuntu-desktop meta package lol
<nigelb> oh, yeah, kde
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu right now
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> im noticing lots of the bugs seem to be for gnome more then anything hehe
<nigelb> yeah, because (a) kde specific stuff directly go to kde (b) gnome is the default install
<dholbach> BlackZ: maybe you want to work with somebody else on that?
<eagles0513875> is there a kubuntu-reviews team nigelb or there arent as many bugs against kde as there are for gnome
<BlackZ> dholbach: I'd like to
<nigelb> eagles0513875: not as many and we're not DE-specific
<nigelb> we review anything in launchpad against ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ok
<dholbach> BlackZ: try to find somebody in #u-motu maybe
<BlackZ> dholbach: is it a problem if I do that just me?
<nigelb> eagles0513875: I'm about to leave, but feel free to ask here (and poke dholbach :p)
<eagles0513875> lol always do poke dholbach even if hes just entering packaging first thing in the morning :p
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> BlackZ: not at all, it's just more fun
<BlackZ> dholbach: I will talk with the #ubuntu-it-dev guys
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> BlackZ: gaspa and warp10 maybe
<dholbach> BlackZ: they want to work with others on a session
<BlackZ> yeah, I was just about to poke them
<eagles0513875> whats the best way to pick a bug that needs reviewing lol
<BlackZ> dholbach: OK, I will work with them
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-27
<shadeslayer> \o
<nigelb> welcome :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: quick question,suppose theres a patch for packagename version , but package was updated to version+1 , what are the guidelines for responding?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ask original poster if he can help rewrite the patch
<shadeslayer> ok :)
